# what kind of baby food?



## Twister (Dec 28, 2011)

I've seen a few of you mention that you feed baby food and organic apple sauce. Are there particular kinds of baby food (as in variety not brand) that are better than others? Would the meat ones be good? Or just veggies or all kinds? If my girls are eating their Harlan blocks well is supplementing important? I guess they would get bored of the blocks?


----------



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

My rats love the apple and other fruit baby foods. Haven't tried meat ones, but tried carrot and they weren't as fond of that. All of it should be fine so it's kind of a trial and error thing


----------



## teri (Jul 18, 2011)

My rats LOVE one called Country Breakfast, I think it is Beechnut brand, they love the meats and the stage 2 like spaghetti that has little chunks of pasta and meat. Bananas are a favorite, it is really just trial and error for your rats taste.


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

My rats have seemed to enjoy every flavor I've given to them, whether fruit, vegetable, or meat-and-something mix. They also appear to enjoy fresh and baby-food fruits and vegetables pretty equally.


----------



## meekosan (Dec 23, 2011)

I don't remember the brand I bought at Walmart (yay for work), but I got 4 jars, ham, turkey, chicken, and beef. My Abby LOVES the ham and chicken ones. She literally shoved one of her babies aside to get at the dish because he was in her way. The other 'children' enjoyed each of them too but they are still experimenting with the new foots yet. I've found a particular favorite amongst everyone in my mischief - pizza crust LOL. I make mine homemade with less sauce but they were stealing the pieces from each other and it was adorably funny.


----------



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

Mine also like the graduates rice cereal type foods. great for training and they come in a few flavors although i've only tried the strawberry ones


----------



## purple rat (Nov 9, 2010)

my guys didn't care for the baby food carrots, but they love the peas, bananas, apple, and pear/apple oatmeal


----------



## Adeline Nicholas (May 23, 2021)

I'm getting two male rats this coming weekend. I'm researching the heck out of everything I can find. Glad to know they like baby food. Baby food puffs should be a fave.


----------

